

Gerald Sussman - An Electrical Engineering View of a Mechanical Watch (2003) - gosub
http://video.mit.edu/watch/an-electrical-engineering-view-of-a-mechanical-watch-9035/

======
daurnimator
"they will remember your name for 500 years".... "I can't remember who made
the first one"

~~~
SpacemanSpiff
yeah, I caught that irony too. College professors, lol. I do admire the guy
for the large amount of effort he put into the presentation though. I mean he
disassembled and re-assembled parts of a watch in front of the class, not to
mention the slides and models. Pretty sweet.

------
abecedarius
<forlorn>Is this material available in deaf-accessible format?</forlorn>

------
rwmj
Is there a way to view this without Flash?

~~~
gosub
I haven't found a way, but you could try downloading it with youtube-dl or
get-flash-videos

~~~
2wide4u
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:F24FD9465DEC5DCD2DF283A6940BF35523E2FF35&dn=Gerald_Sussman_-
_An_Electrical_Engineering_View_of_a_Mechanical_Watch_-_2003-05-08.flv&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce

------
SpacemanSpiff
great video, thanks for posting!

